# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  با این نمرات به نظرتون عمومیامو تطبیق بزنم واسه دیپ مجدد؟

## DR Matrix

سلام 
به نظر شما با نمراتی که میگم واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی که میخوام دیماه بگیرم نمرات عمومی رو تطبیق بزنم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟البته مسلمه که زبان فارسی رو امتحان میدم
ادبیات 17/75
دینی 17/75 
عربی 17/75
زبان 19
زبان فارسی 13/5
با در نظر گرفتن تاثیر 7 درصدی دیپ انسانی تو کنکور تجربی و شرایط امتحان و ... راهنمایی کنین لطفا... :Yahoo (83): 
تشکر :Yahoo (105):

----------


## khaan

اگه مطمعنی نمرات بالای 19 میگیری تطبیق نزن و مجددا پاسشون کن.

----------


## meh.75

> سلام 
> به نظر شما با نمراتی که میگم واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی که میخوام دیماه بگیرم نمرات عمومی رو تطبیق بزنم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟البته مسلمه که زبان فارسی رو امتحان میدم
> ادبیات 17/75
> دینی 17/75 
> عربی 17/75
> زبان 19
> زبان فارسی 13/5
> با در نظر گرفتن تاثیر 7 درصدی دیپ انسانی تو کنکور تجربی و شرایط امتحان و ... راهنمایی کنین لطفا...
> تشکر


ادبیات،عربی،زبان فارسی چون کدشون تو تجربی  و انسانی یکسان نیست نمیشه تطبیق زد و باید تو امتحاناتشون شرکت کنی

----------


## DR Matrix

> ادبیات،عربی،زبان فارسی چون کدشون تو تجربی  و انسانی یکسان نیست نمیشه تطبیق زد و باید تو امتحاناتشون شرکت کنی


یعنی اینا جز اختصاصیای انسانی حساب میشن؟؟ اون 7درصدی که تاثیر داره کدوماس پس؟

----------


## meh.75

> یعنی اینا جز اختصاصیای انسانی حساب میشن؟؟ اون 7درصدی که تاثیر داره کدوماس پس؟


عربی3انسانی،زبان فارسی تخصصی،معارف و زبان خارجه تو تجربی تاثیر داره

----------


## MaHsa 95

شما فقط میتونین دینی و زبان رو تطبیق بزنین

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## nafasef21

من رشتم ریاضیه،دی میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم،رفتم اموزش پرورش گفت باید تمام درساروامتحان بدی

Sent from my HTC Desire 820q dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan7777777

> من رشتم ریاضیه،دی میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم،رفتم اموزش پرورش گفت باید تمام درساروامتحان بدی
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820q dual sim using Tapatalk


سلام 
لازم نیست تمام دروس رو امتحان بدی....
فقط اونایی که کد غیر مشترک داره رو حتما باید امتحان داد.مثل زیست، زمین ، ریاضی 3
اونایی که کد مشترک داره مثل تمام عمومیا و شیمی رو می تونی تطبیق بدی و یا اینکه دوباره امتحان بدی...

البته خود منم که میخوام دیپ مجدد اقدام کنم واسه تطبیق رفتم و گفتن نمی شه و کلی درد سر دیگه...
مخصوصا توی شهرستانا اصلا رو بخشنامه های خودشون مسلط نیستن و حسابی آدمو اذیت می کنن.

----------


## fateme.tehran

یکی کمکم کنه.... :Yahoo (19): یکه شفاف سازی کنه.واسم..من میخوام انسانی دیپ مجد بگیرم.چیکار میکنن یعنی؟؟؟فقط دروس اختصاصی انسانیارو ازم میگیرن یا همه ی درسارو دوباره میگیرن؟؟

----------


## Amin 95

> یکی کمکم کنه....یکه شفاف سازی کنه.واسم..من میخوام انسانی دیپ مجد بگیرم.چیکار میکنن یعنی؟؟؟فقط دروس اختصاصی انسانیارو ازم میگیرن یا همه ی درسارو دوباره میگیرن؟؟


نه همه درساست فکر کنم

----------


## MaHsa 95

> یکی کمکم کنه....یکه شفاف سازی کنه.واسم..من میخوام انسانی دیپ مجد بگیرم.چیکار میکنن یعنی؟؟؟فقط دروس اختصاصی انسانیارو ازم میگیرن یا همه ی درسارو دوباره میگیرن؟؟


شما باید همه ی دروس سوم انسانی رو امتحان بدین ولی دینی و زبان رو اگه خودتون بخواین میتونین تطبیق بزنین و دیگه امتحان ندین

----------

